# My second attempt at HDR



## emiirei (Oct 5, 2009)

3 exposures -1, 0, +1 (reason being it was already late and -2 just made it too dark)

It's one of the shower's at the beach that was destroyed by currents in the past couple of months.






The sky on the right is bothering me a bit, I don't know how to adjust it without destroying the look on the shower. Help, pls?:blushing:


----------



## citjet (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you try using a polarizer for the sky?  That should help to bring down the washed out look and the horizon is not level which is a distraction.


----------



## emiirei (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahh thank you! I knew there was something else that was bothering me about this photo.


----------

